# How do I teach my dog to stop chasing chickens?



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

My dog chases chickens and bite them. 
I feel sorry for the chickens.
What will I do to stop her doing that>?


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you taken her to obedience classes? Training can have great results and can be used to correct many issues. 
Not having more information, its hard to give advice.....


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

yes she's in taking up her OB classes.
it's like her mind is always chasing. she loves to chase anything that moves! especially chickens!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Does your dog know a command for "leave it alone"? I use the word "dont".

If I were you, I would put a leash on her, and walk her around the chickens. When she starts to show "too much" interest in the chicken, give her that word to leave it alone along with a correction, and a distraction such as continuing to walk and focus on you instead of the chicken.

What have you tried so far?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

how can you expect a young pup with prey and naturaly hurding drive to not chase chickens or anything that moves for that matter. teach the pup leave it, once she understand what leave it means THEN get her around the chickens but on a leash.....

on a curious note, how can your pup get to chickens?? arent the chickens in a coupe??


----------

